# Delusional Seller- I'm Laughing So Hard, That I'm Crying Here....



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 22, 2016)

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/5735541038.html
just because you put a coat of paint on the headstock doesn't mean it's rebuilt.
oil was not considered important to the owner/user, seen in the tracks laid by the carriage grinding into the ways for nearly the entire length.
see picture 4. the owner is obviously delusional if he thinks that lathe is worth $500,
much less $5000.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 22, 2016)

It does look like there is some ''minor'' scoring in the ways   Yup delusional


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 22, 2016)

Now lower price! - $5000 LOL, I wonder what the original price was.


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Aug 22, 2016)

Quite funny, but as a learning tool what would a fair price/range be in your part if the country?


----------



## davidh (Aug 22, 2016)

without a quick-change i would guess it should bring around $800 here in the frozen northland, if he had all the change gears.  it does look like a "nice" paint job however.  my craftsman leaves a similar mark from the wiper trail of dark oil, but then again, mine is not near as good looking as that one

after a closer look, and exploding the pix's, i see the mark. . . kinda sad,  but it comes with "tooling and what looks to be a great chip pan


----------



## schor (Aug 22, 2016)

There is no mention of change gears and without them I would say it's worth maybe $500. With the gears probably around $800.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 22, 2016)

i would not pay $300 for this piece of excrement.


----------



## chips&more (Aug 22, 2016)

Guys, please don’t bash me. BUT, anytime I see/hear the words restored, professionally repaired, just rebuilt and such…I RUN. There are just too many bozos out there! I want to see a machine in interest that has never been touched. The bozos just slap paint on it and call it like new! Enough ranting…Dave


----------



## higgite (Aug 22, 2016)

Aw, c’mon, give the guy a break. It’s obvious that the $4900 worth of tools and solid gold oil can are what makes it all worth $5000. I may hop a flight to Sacramento and check it out. What’s the weight limit on checked baggage?

Tom


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 22, 2016)

This "very" old Craftsman metal lathe... may be years or decades older than the seller, it was a nice lathe when new, but it's no longer new. I'd call the seller 'hopeful' rather than delusional, but his hope ain't gonna be realized.


----------



## TomS (Aug 22, 2016)

Cottonwood is in my backyard.  I moved to the north part of the state 4 years ago and quickly found out that it is a machinery barren wasteland.  When you do find something it's either trashed or priced way too high.  This thread is a case in point.  Boy, do I miss living near Silicone Valley where there is a glut of used machinery.

Tom S.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 22, 2016)

When I think of all the arts and crafts junk that I see valued at tens of thousands on Antique Roadshow, the $5K doesn't seem so bad.  At least it will give some useful service. 

That said, the market will dictate a price for the lathe.  I can't imagine that someone looking for a lathe wouldn't do some research before buying.  With the ease of access of information via the internet, a prospective buyer needn't get taken in.


----------



## brino (Aug 22, 2016)

TomS said:


> Silicone Valley



Tom, I am sure that was just a typo, so I am not poking fun at you, but you nearly made me spit out my lunch when I laughed.
I am certain there is lots of silicone used there too! 

-brino


----------



## wawoodman (Aug 22, 2016)

It's good to have a dream!


----------



## TomS (Aug 22, 2016)

brino said:


> Tom, I am sure that was just a typo, so I am not poking fun at you, but you nearly made me spit out my lunch when I laughed.
> I am certain there is lots of silicone used there too!
> 
> -brino



Yes, a typo.  Reread it and had a chuckle myself.

Tom S.


----------



## dlane (Aug 22, 2016)

Tom do You really miss living in the Bay Area ?. Being from Arkansas / Texas this area is a different planet for me, although sometimes machine tools are abundant, the rest is all bad


----------



## chips&more (Aug 22, 2016)

dlane said:


> Tom do You really miss living in the Bay Area ?. Being from Arkansas / Texas this area is a different planet for me, although sometimes machine tools are abundant, the rest is all bad


Yes, the Bay Area does have bad spots. But, it also has micro climates of bliss. I would not give up my town for anything and the Bay Area is a perfect feeding ground for my toolaholic addiction. It’s a win, win for me…Dave


----------



## TomS (Aug 22, 2016)

dlane said:


> Tom do You really miss living in the Bay Area ?. Being from Arkansas / Texas this area is a different planet for me, although sometimes machine tools are abundant, the rest is all bad



My wife and I were both born and raised in the bay area (60 years +) and have no regrets about leaving.  We do miss our family and friends but the change in "atmosphere" is a welcome change.  We are currently living in Redding so we can be close to our oldest two granddaughters.  Now that they are out of high school we are looking to move again.  Summers are smoking hot.  

Tom S.


----------



## TomS (Aug 22, 2016)

chips&more said:


> Yes, the Bay Area does have bad spots. But, it also has micro climates of bliss. I would not give up my town for anything and the Bay Area is a perfect feeding ground for my toolaholic addiction. It’s a win, win for me…Dave



Unfortunately I don't live in Danville.  I've been there though.  Very nice! 

Tom S.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 4, 2016)

i'm still laughing even after the new "lower" price.
sellers need to recognize that their stuff is not cast from gold!
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/atq/5761956717.html


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 4, 2016)

Mike, a 60% drop in price is pretty significant.  With another 60%, the seller should be getting in the ballpark.


----------



## higgite (Sep 4, 2016)

Instead of selling you this $500 lathe for $5000, I'll let it go for a mere $2000. You're saving $3000! Such a deal! No, no, you don't have to thank me.

Tom


----------



## TomS (Sep 4, 2016)

Did you see the 24 x 36 surface plate for $600 also in Cottonwood?   No certs or other information in the ad.  A bit high for unknown quality.

Tom S.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 4, 2016)

by the price, i believe it too bears some rare earth element


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 13, 2016)

This must be the brother of the guy that's selling the lathe 

https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/tls/5780569072.html


----------



## TomS (Sep 18, 2016)

Don't mean to beat a dead horse but these unbelievable deals keep popping up.  No need to hurry over and start negotiating.  These are going to be around for a while.  https://redding.craigslist.org/tls/5785483824.html

Tom S.


----------



## higgite (Sep 18, 2016)

The ad says no reasonable offer refused. I wonder if he would consider me giving him $10 to keep them himself as reasonable?

Tom


----------



## TomS (Sep 18, 2016)

higgite said:


> The ad says no reasonable offer refused. I wonder if he would consider me giving him $10 to keep them himself as reasonable?
> 
> Tom



Define reasonable.  I'm certain that this seller doesn't have a clue.

Tom S.


----------



## ericc (Sep 19, 2016)

That is very interesting to hear: Silicon Valley is a better place to get used machines than Northern California or Oregon.  It sort of agrees with some of my friends who are relocating to a slower paced life/retirement.  One fellow tells me that he avoids Craigslist, and instead takes his chances at the auctions.  He has to be very decisive and fast moving.  On the other hand, it seems that the life quality there is better in other ways.  Any good choices up there for retirement?


----------



## dlane (Sep 19, 2016)

Unfortunately the Bay Area housing prices are stupid over inflated, someone can sell a shack here and buy a mansion in other states and live off the remaining funds. That's "one "reason a lot of states don't like California folks moving in , they overinflate housing prices so young people just starting out can't afford to own homes in there own hometown and stay by family. But yes some manual machine tools are reasonable here that's about it.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 19, 2016)

Spent the bulk of the 90s in Sillycone Valley. Had some good friends there, but couldn't wait to leave. In the mid-nineties they were selling broken down dog houses for a half-mil. Some newly minted millionaire would spend stupid money to buy the property, and then bulldoze the lot so they could build a new home on it. Sheesh...

A bunch of ex-hippie CA refugees came in and ruined Boulder, CO a couple decades ago. It will probably never recover.


----------



## TomS (Sep 19, 2016)

ericc said:


> That is very interesting to hear: Silicon Valley is a better place to get used machines than Northern California or Oregon.  It sort of agrees with some of my friends who are relocating to a slower paced life/retirement.  One fellow tells me that he avoids Craigslist, and instead takes his chances at the auctions.  He has to be very decisive and fast moving.  On the other hand, it seems that the life quality there is better in other ways.  Any good choices up there for retirement?



Redding is a good place to live if you don't mind the heat.  Can get to 110 deg. F + for a few days a year.  It has most of the shopping amenities that a town of 90,000 plus would have.  Housing is much less expensive than the Bay Area so you can get a fair size house on acreage with a pool and outbuildings for a third of the price.  Wanna buy my place?  It's going on the market in the next couple of months.

Tom S.


----------



## ericc (Sep 20, 2016)

Hmmm.  I'm more afraid of heat than cold.  Shopping is not a big deal, but quality of life issues and crime are important.  It is hard to find a place with decent space to put a reasonable set of machines here in Silicon Valley, since the property is so dang expensive.  I guess that is why there are more used machines on the market.  All the high schools here are phasing out their metalworking programs.  There was one adult ed class in Los Gatos-Saratoga.  They were getting piled high with donations from out of business machine shops, but they did not get enough student enrollment to keep the program open.  Sad.


----------



## Superburban (Sep 21, 2016)

Some you just have to laugh at. Here is a free harbor freight volt meter, for $10. A great bargain.

http://westslope.craigslist.org/tls/5789916910.html


----------



## kvt (Sep 21, 2016)

That is to pay for his gas to go get it for you.   Oh you had to drive past one to get to his house.  
I see that all the time on Ebay,   HF sale items for more than the normal price, oh and they want you to pay shipping.  
Wait,  I have a HF 5 miles away, and get more emails and fliers than can use.   They must think that no one else knows what they are.


----------

